# Neosporin treatment on frogs



## Crazy frog

Recently i found out that one of my PDF had rub its snout,The sore snout area is around 1mm in size.
I was thinking of using Neosporin for it... would it be safe on the frog taste it as the wounded area is very near the mouth?
If its safe to use neosporin on PDF , how would the treatment be like, daily or ?

The frog is currently still feeding,active and fat at the moment,what do you all recommend for treatment for it or if i leave it alone will it heal itself since it a healthy frog.

Thks


----------



## MELLOWROO421

I have had good success using neosporin w/o pain relief for nose rub on phyllomedusa bicolor in the past.


----------



## Jason

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...atment/35130-treating-nose-rubs-wc-frogs.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/28533-nose-rub.html

Looks like the short answer is yes, it is OK, but you need to consult a vet and get some Silver Sulfadiazine. Contact a few vets in your area and let them know what is up. You may find some that treat reptiles. Take the advise on this board and consult a vet and you should be ok. Sometimes local vets don't know a whole lot about treating frogs, but most are willing to learn a little and do some research.


----------



## Crazy frog

Hi everyone ..manage to get some Silver Sulfadiazine from a local vet. But he is not reptile vet ..more on cats and dogs. Anyway I was wondering how to use Silver Sulfadiazine on frogs..just apply the cream onto the open wounds? Will there be any problem if the frog eats some of it as the wound it very near the mouth area And how many times to apply a day?


----------



## Freeradical53

There is a prep that has both baytril and ssd called baytril otic. It is liquid and is used to treat dog and cat ears with fungal/bacterial infections. A drop on a q-tip twice a day cleared my RETF's scrape.


----------



## JJuchems

I have used Methylene Blue (same stuff used for gram stains) with success. You can pick it up in the fish section of a pet shop. Dip a cotton swab in it and dab it on the area.


----------



## Ed

Crazy frog said:


> Hi everyone ..manage to get some Silver Sulfadiazine from a local vet. But he is not reptile vet ..more on cats and dogs. Anyway I was wondering how to use Silver Sulfadiazine on frogs..just apply the cream onto the open wounds? Will there be any problem if the frog eats some of it as the wound it very near the mouth area And how many times to apply a day?


Normally you would want to avoid clogging the nostrils with any applications of cream to the nose of the frogs. 

Unless a vet specifies otherwise, the literature suggests that applying it once a day is the normal treatment. If your vet has questions, he/she can always contact the nearest large Zoo and talk to their vets or consult with a person like Dr. Wright (one of the author/editors of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry) (at Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital ) or contact a more local ARAV vet by looking for one here ARAV redirect 

Ed


----------



## earthfrog

Ask a vet about this, but I know neosporin can cause sensitization and should not be used more than a few days on _humans_ at least. Silver sulfa would probably be a _safer_ option.


----------



## Crazy frog

JJuchems said:


> I have used Methylene Blue (same stuff used for gram stains) with success. You can pick it up in the fish section of a pet shop. Dip a cotton swab in it and dab it on the area.


Methylene blue ok..I have that for my fishes..sounds interesting...


----------



## Crazy frog

Ed said:


> Normally you would want to avoid clogging the nostrils with any applications of cream to the nose of the frogs.
> 
> Unless a vet specifies otherwise, the literature suggests that applying it once a day is the normal treatment. If your vet has questions, he/she can always contact the nearest large Zoo and talk to their vets or consult with a person like Dr. Wright (one of the author/editors of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry) (at Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital ) or contact a more local ARAV vet by looking for one here ARAV redirect
> 
> Ed


Ok, the wound is actually one the right side of the nostril.. But the left one is free from wound..anyway was wondering that frogs breathe through the nostril and skin right? Cause I am still worried about apply SS on the wound where the nostril is..


----------



## Ed

You need to be careful when administering anything to a rostral rub as the nostrils empty into the top of the mouth and anything that penetrates the nostrils can end up being ingested. You will have to be careful when adminstering it to not block the nasal opening. A better treatment would be to get an impression slide made of the rub and checked under a microscope to see if it even needs to be treated..... 

Unlike most of the recommendations on how to treat nose rubs the reason silver sulfadiazine is often used is that it affects fungal, bacterial and protozoal infections while most of the recommendations are specific to bacterial infections....


----------



## Crazy frog

ok,thanks.. anyway the wound still small at the moment so will let it heal on its own first.


----------

